# Where's the BB Right cranksets?



## skygodmatt

Just got a 2011 R3 in the shop that's got my name on it. 
I see BB Right says the big three make cranksets. Where can I get a Red, Dura Ace or Record one?
http://www.bbright.net/supportingbrands.aspx


----------



## PlatyPius

Jesus.

Everyone has to come up with their own new thing, don't they? I just checked all of my suppliers. Not a damn thing available.


----------



## skygodmatt

LOL.

Looks like an amazing frame. Cervelo just needs the component makers to catch up.


----------



## roadriderR5

I just recieved a 2011 R5 to replace my S2 that I have had for the past year. I don't have the same problem with the crank availabilty as the R5 came with Rotor cranks.  
The dealer did mention that manufacturers would support the bbright style, but he didn't have a time frame for availability.


----------



## kervelo

From cervelo forum:

BBright improvements coming net year


----------



## PlatyPius

kervelo said:


> From cervelo forum:
> 
> BBright improvements coming net year


Knowing how Cervelo operates, I'm surprised that link to the YT video still exists; or the video, for that matter. Those dealer seminars are very, VERY "hush hush". I don't know why...it's just a crappy bike. There are confidentiality agreements to sign and all kinds of crap. My former boss returned from brainbike and wouldn't say a damn word about anything. Part of the punishment for leaking information is having your Cervelo dealership pulled. No Cervelos for you!

I would ignore any BBright (stupid-arse name too, btw) bike/frame for a year or two.


----------



## skygodmatt

PlatyPius said:


> I don't know why...it's just a crappy bike. .


Oh come on now. 
I've owned an S2 and an R3. Sure. I had complaints but who doesn't? 
It's a very good ride...bike of the year for 3 years running from the mags. Cervelo would not be so successful if it was a "crappy bike".
Matter of personal choice for sure.


----------



## PlatyPius

skygodmatt said:


> Oh come on now.
> I've owned an S2 and an R3. Sure. I had complaints but who doesn't?
> It's a very good ride...bike of the year for 3 years running from the mags. Cervelo would not be so successful if it was a "crappy bike".
> Matter of personal choice for sure.


I know I'm prejudiced, but after seeing so many come into the shop for warranty repair with broken seat stays, seat tubes, or bottom bracket shells, I just can't consider them a good bike.


----------



## skygodmatt

That's what happens when you push the weight envelope. 

Scott Addict, Cannondale Hi-mod, Specialized SL3....
I've seen all these come in broken too. They are all good bikes. 

They are all just "fragile" bikes with a high failure rate. If you go sub 900 gram category that's what you get. I would rather stand in a cold shower and burn a stack of $100 bills than buy any ultralight used. It's the same thing as the warranty is invalid because they know they are on the edge.


----------



## skygodmatt

double post


----------



## stunzeed

So Im confused can you run regular BB30 cranks like Force or Red on the BBright Bottom bracket or do I need to find specific BBRight cranks?


----------



## skygodmatt

stunzeed said:


> So Im confused can you run regular BB30 cranks like Force or Red on the BBright Bottom bracket or do I need to find specific BBRight cranks?


I don't think you can. The BB30 shell width is 68mm. The BBRight is 79mm. So I don't see how the axle would be long enough to accommodate the extra 11mm. 
Am I correct to assume this?


----------



## PlatyPius

skygodmatt said:


> I don't think you can. The BB30 shell width is 68mm. The BBRight is 79mm. So I don't see how the axle would be long enough to accommodate the extra 11mm.
> Am I correct to assume this?


Yes, it will require crank manufacturers to add yet another SKU to their line.


----------



## durangoscott

*Jumping to conclusions*

Just to clarify this for everyone that is jumping to conclusions - BBRight works with every existing Shimano and Campy crank and every Sram crank that's NOT BB30. Cervelo has bearing and spacer kits in stock for all of these now. It's that easy. Any dealer can get one for you.

If you choose to use a Shimano, Campy or Sram crank with a standard spindle, it will be a little heavier and not quite as stiff as the Rotor 3D+ crankset that is built for BBRight. That's the only penalty.


----------



## PlatyPius

durangoscott said:


> Just to clarify this for everyone that is jumping to conclusions - BBRight works with every existing Shimano and Campy crank and every Sram crank that's NOT BB30. Cervelo has bearing and spacer kits in stock for all of these now. It's that easy. Any dealer can get one for you.
> 
> If you choose to use a Shimano, Campy or Sram crank with a standard spindle, it will be a little heavier and not quite as stiff as the Rotor 3D+ crankset that is built for BBRight. That's the only penalty.


So, they're making adaptor kits to work with the awful cranks with their cupped spiders and all that is evil in the world? (to hear them tell it) But there's only going to be ONE crank that actually fits it properly?

Nice.


----------



## durangoscott

Nope. They designed a standard that would allow them to push their frames to higher stiffness levels and still let people run whatever crank they want. Pretty bad, right? Actually letting people choose? 

Oh, and SRAM makes a S900 Crank that is BBRight native as well. So, I guess that's two cranks in the first year, for 3 models that will use the standard. And, I bet you'll see a bunch more BBRight cranks pretty quickly - another C brand is probably going to be making BBRight bikes pretty soon...


----------



## PlatyPius

durangoscott said:


> Nope. They designed a standard that would allow them to push their frames to higher stiffness levels and still let people run whatever crank they want. Pretty bad, right? Actually letting people choose?
> 
> Oh, and *SRAM makes a S900 Crank that is BBRight native* as well. So, I guess that's two cranks in the first year, for 3 models that will use the standard. And, I bet you'll see a bunch more BBRight cranks pretty quickly - another C brand is probably going to be making BBRight bikes pretty soon...


So I was right... Crank manufacturers DO have to add a new SKU. If they want to have "all of the wondrous benefits of the new, perfect, immaculately-designed-by-engineers BBright 'technology'", that is.

Lovely.


----------



## kbwh

Campagnolo will provide BBright bearing cups (they have Italian, british and BB30 cups today) if the trend gains momentum. For now the Cervelo conversion kits are just fine.


----------



## stunzeed

So are the S900 cranks that are coming on my R3 BBright specific or normal S900 with adapters


----------



## skygodmatt

The Sram S900 BBRight crankset is a lower end crank. Doesn't it weigh over 800 grams?

The good Campy and Shimano and Red ones are all between 585 - 674 grams. 
So there is over a 150 gram weight penalty to go BBRight?
Is this correct?


----------



## stunzeed

Its 795 with BB, but not sure if the stock cervelo S900 is a special OEM crank so not sure how accurate


----------



## skygodmatt

It's not even close. 

The S900 crank weighs 830 with no BB.
The standard BB adds 110.
System weight is 940 grams!
A true pig in silk clothing.
Real Weight:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31611

I weighed an S900 six months ago -- it was 840g in a 175 - 53/39. No BB
Sram weights are WAY off. 

Now compare this* 940g* weight to a Campy SR titanium crankset system weight of *635g* ( 585+50 ). 
Verified weight: 
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...-ultra-torque-carbon-crankset-8511.198.0.html

You've got a whopping* 300 grams difference*.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

*bearing and spacer kit*



durangoscott said:


> Just to clarify this for everyone that is jumping to conclusions - BBRight works with every existing Shimano and Campy crank and every Sram crank that's NOT BB30. Cervelo has bearing and spacer kits in stock for all of these now. It's that easy. Any dealer can get one for you.
> 
> If you choose to use a Shimano, Campy or Sram crank with a standard spindle, it will be a little heavier and not quite as stiff as the Rotor 3D+ crankset that is built for BBRight. That's the only penalty.


Durangoscott, I have a sram red compact crank that I want to fit onto a 2011 R3. Do you know where I can get the bearing and spacer kit you referenced above?


----------



## skygodmatt

CaptainJackSparrow said:


> Durangoscott, I have a sram red compact crank that I want to fit onto a 2011 R3. Do you know where I can get the bearing and spacer kit you referenced above?


Nope. I wanted to do the same thing a month ago. 

I was informed that Cervelo had no adapter for my Sram Red gxp crank which is why I did not purchase a 2011 R3.

If you guys find a source for one, please post. I think thats a great frame but am waiting for Cervelo to get this new BB thing sorted out.


----------



## louise

(Campagnolo) square taper works really well.


----------



## cww180

Old thread but I believe the BB30 version weighs like 584 grams without the pressfit adapter.


----------

